# Mont-Saint Anne ebike race



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Much better venue than that motocross fiasco 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent coverage of the first eMTB World Champs 2019 at Mont Sainte Anne

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/photo...rt-mont-sainte-anne-world-champs-xc-2019.html


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Good to see a lot of former world champs out there!


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I like the format. Watching the videos, they didn't just run the eMTBs on the XC course, they had them going down some gnarly enduro/DH sections.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kind of a silly race concept. It’s just a competition of who’s lightest.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

UCI is working on a new World Champs format for indoor riding. Details still up in the air, but you still have time to lobby for an e-bike category before the format gets locked down.

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/uci-w...ling-esports-world-championships-in-2020.html


----------

